# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Д. Попов. Эволюция и сознание. 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

Д. Попов. Эволюция и сознание.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Kv...JnF8l&index=11

----------

